# miles to gross ratio



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

This was my first full year doing this. I grossed rounded $35,000 and Im claiming 44,000 miles. That is right at 80 cents a mile. My accountant says he wouldnt claim that much for fear of an audit. What are your guys experience or what have you heard? I can show a progression of getting more efficient and towards the end of the year I had several months where gross was more than miles driven.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Scottherock said:


> This was my first full year doing this. I grossed rounded $35,000 and Im claiming 44,000 miles. That is right at 80 cents a mile. My accountant says he wouldnt claim that much for fear of an audit. What are your guys experience or what have you heard? I can show a progression of getting more efficient and towards the end of the year I had several months where gross was more than miles driven.


IRS rarely audit people less than 100k. Also your mileage adds up as average for a rideshare driver. Next do you have documentation of miles? Lastly is your "accountant" someone at H&R Block or a real accountant?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Scottherock said:


> This was my first full year doing this. I grossed rounded $35,000 and Im claiming 44,000 miles. That is right at 80 cents a mile. My accountant says he wouldnt claim that much for fear of an audit. What are your guys experience or what have you heard? I can show a progression of getting more efficient and towards the end of the year I had several months where gross was more than miles driven.


Rarely does the agency use resources to audit the working poor.
Just ain't no money in it.

??Assuming ur $35k is ur ONLY source of revenue??
ie: I have 3 sources of revenue: a pension, a gig and a FT job = $100k+ annual gross earnings


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Did you document the miles? If so you are being honest. What am I missing?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

IRS don't have time or employees to audit sub 100k earners. They mostly target 250k and over 
Also you have oil change miles log, tire rotation miles log, credit card gasoline transactions... so no reason to worry.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

*For those that think the IRS does not have time to audit sub $100,000 earners I can tell you you are wrong. *15-25 years ago I was working in the restaurant industry doing management and accounting work. I can tell you many servers over those years that were making below $50,000 a year came to me for help when they received that IRS Audit letter in the mail. It was a pretty basic letter and in the end it asked for one thing, a copy of their tip log that they were required to keep. Guess what, most of them did not keep one and were trying to scramble to recreate one. It costs the IRS minimal money to start an audit by mail. I do not know what triggers them, but something does. could be random could be targeted.

Rideshare has been around long enough that I am willing to bet that just the activity of performing rideshare is enough to trigger random audits asking for your mileage records and progressing from there.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> *For those that think the IRS does not have time to audit sub $100,000 earners I can tell you you are wrong. *15-25 years ago I was working in the restaurant industry doing management and accounting work. I can tell you many servers over those years that were making below $50,000 a year came to me for help when they received that IRS Audit letter in the mail. It was a pretty basic letter and in the end it asked for one thing, a copy of their tip log that they were required to keep. Guess what, most of them did not keep one and were trying to scramble to recreate one. It costs the IRS minimal money to start an audit by mail. I do not know what triggers them, but something does. could be random could be targeted.
> 
> Rideshare has been around long enough that I am willing to bet that just the activity of performing rideshare is enough to trigger random audits asking for your mileage records and progressing from there.


Yes!!! mail audits are becoming more and more common from what I'm seeing



Scottherock said:


> This was my first full year doing this. I grossed rounded $35,000 and Im claiming 44,000 miles. That is right at 80 cents a mile. My accountant says he wouldnt claim that much for fear of an audit. What are your guys experience or what have you heard? I can show a progression of getting more efficient and towards the end of the year I had several months where gross was more than miles driven.


If you have a mileage log to confirm your business miles you're entitled to the deduction


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> *For those that think the IRS does not have time to audit sub $100,000 earners I can tell you you are wrong. *15-25 years ago I was working in the restaurant industry doing management and accounting work. I can tell you many servers over those years that were making below $50,000 a year came to me for help when they received that IRS Audit letter in the mail. It was a pretty basic letter and in the end it asked for one thing, a copy of their tip log that they were required to keep. Guess what, most of them did not keep one and were trying to scramble to recreate one. It costs the IRS minimal money to start an audit by mail. I do not know what triggers them, but something does. could be random could be targeted.
> 
> Rideshare has been around long enough that I am willing to bet that just the activity of performing rideshare is enough to trigger random audits asking for your mileage records and progressing from there.


Agreed. Be honest and keep good records.

The only time I've been audited, and he saw my record keeping, it lasted almost no time. You get into a bind when you try to make stuff up or need to reconstruct.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

$35k gross on 44k miles is amazing.


----------



## Scottherock (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes I have documentation so no I wasnt worried about it. He didnt push back too hard but I thought it was a little odd he would mention it because I thought the miles relative to the income was pretty good I thought. I was just curious if my miles to income was in line with others. Thanks guys.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Scottherock said:


> Yes I have documentation so no I wasnt worried about it. He didnt push back too hard but I thought it was a little odd he would mention it because I thought the miles relative to the income was pretty good I thought. I was just curious if my miles to income was in line with others. Thanks guys.


Every market will be different. The rates in each will make how many miles needed to make $ different.

I've also found that many accountants don't know squat about how this business works.

Again, be honest and keep good records.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've also found that many accountants don't know squat about how this business works.


That is the absolute truth!


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

2018, I did $60,000 gross (after platform fees) & 35,000 miles. Mostly worked full weeks. Hate not getting bonus.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

EnjoyEnJan said:


> 2018, I did $60,000 gross (after platform fees) & 35,000 miles. Mostly worked full weeks. Hate not getting bonus.


Ouch ..cant you increase your miles deadheading or something to increase your miles deductions


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

dauction said:


> Ouch ..cant you increase your miles deadheading or something to increase your miles deductions


If you do an extra 100 miles (on the platform), you then have a $54 reduction in taxable income. This doesn't save you $54 (even if your car was free). This means you don't pay 15% tax or whatever your bracket is on that $54. 15%*$54=$8.10 tax savings. You would need to own, operate, maintain your car for less than $0.08 per mile! And even if you could own a car at 1 cent per mile, extorting 7 cents a mile out of the tax system, you'd have to average 100 miles per hour to "make" $7/hr.... Probably better to just, you know, go to work.

edit: even the prius uses 10 cents/mile in gas.

What I did start doing three months ago since I saw the lyft tax papers quoting "online miles" is I stopped turning off the app if I was deadheading back into the city. You get far away pings but when all is said and done I think it's worth it to do them. The algorithms seem to average it all out when I get back into the city. It seems to give me certain rides to make sure I average the same dollars, dead miles, pick up miles and rides/hr for bonus acquisition. Or maybe I'm just the closest driver picking someone up 3 miles away in a city of 900,000 people. It's possible.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

EnjoyEnJan said:


> What I did start doing three months ago since I saw the lyft tax papers quoting "online miles" is I stopped turning off the app if I was deadheading back into the city. You get far away pings but when all is said and done I think it's worth it to do them.


Yes that was what I am saying..

Also ..


> This means you don't pay 15% tax or whatever your bracket is on that $54. 15%*$54=$8.10 tax savings.


 Am I missing something ? Thats HUGE on a yearly basis


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

EnjoyEnJan said:


> If you do an extra 100 miles (on the platform), you then have a $54 reduction in taxable income. This doesn't save you $54 (even if your car was free). This means you don't pay 15% tax or whatever your bracket is on that $54. 15%*$54=$8.10 tax savings.


I think 15% is just self employment tax. You are in California so you also have State tax of 1-13.3% and Federal tax up to 37%.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Scottherock said:


> This was my first full year doing this. I grossed rounded $35,000 and Im claiming 44,000 miles. That is right at 80 cents a mile. My accountant says he wouldnt claim that much for fear of an audit. What are your guys experience or what have you heard? I can show a progression of getting more efficient and towards the end of the year I had several months where gross was more than miles driven.


The ratio of Gross revenue to miles varies more by city than it should.

I'm actually shocked your showing a profit on paper doing this.

Your ratio is much higher than the average. Most uber/lyft drivers show a loss on paper.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I always have the app on when I have my miles tracker on as well but how would the IRS know if you have it on or not? In theory could you not just track miles without the app on and claim those miles?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

EnjoyEnJan said:


> If you do an extra 100 miles (on the platform), you then have a $54 reduction in taxable income. This doesn't save you $54 (even if your car was free). This means you don't pay 15% tax or whatever your bracket is on that $54. 15%*$54=$8.10 tax savings. You would need to own, operate, maintain your car for less than $0.08 per mile! And even if you could own a car at 1 cent per mile, extorting 7 cents a mile out of the tax system, you'd have to average 100 miles per hour to "make" $7/hr.... Probably better to just, you know, go to work.
> 
> edit: even the prius uses 10 cents/mile in gas.
> 
> What I did start doing three months ago since I saw the lyft tax papers quoting "online miles" is I stopped turning off the app if I was deadheading back into the city. You get far away pings but when all is said and done I think it's worth it to do them. The algorithms seem to average it all out when I get back into the city. It seems to give me certain rides to make sure I average the same dollars, dead miles, pick up miles and rides/hr for bonus acquisition. Or maybe I'm just the closest driver picking someone up 3 miles away in a city of 900,000 people. It's possible.


That's a very bad way to look at it and confusing. It's reducing your taxable income meaning if you made 50k which is all a taxable but spent 20k in expenses to make it, then in truth you only made 30k. This puts you in a completely lower tax bracket in itself, and because the tax is applied afterwards to a much lower number, lower percentage, the results will come out different than yours.

To summarize your convoluted accounting will make numbers wrong at the end of the year.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve read a lot on this forum about drivers that say the do over a dollar per mile, I don’t come close to that and in fact don’t think it’s possible when Uber is(in my market ) paying us just 75 cents a mile and 10 cents per minute

This number ($/mile) is the single metric that I use to judge my success Most days I’m in the 60 cents to 80 cents range. Over the yeat2018 I averaged 70 cents per mile over 70000 miles
And that includes an xl ride once in a while and tips and Those are total miles from the time I leave my home in the morning until I return home

I would love to get to 80 cents per mile. The only way I can see how to do that is to reduce my dead miles which I’m working on by working where the last ride takes me. Instead of working back to one of my favored staging areas. The problem with that is I get more and better (longer) rides from the airport and near certain hotels 

Speaking of longer rides... the minimum fare ride pays more per mile than a long ride at 70 mph. But I make more with the long ride

So this thing is a balance between short rides and long rides and waiting vs driving around for pings and the best I’ve been able to do is 70 cents

My question for your accountant is this: Given that 80 cents a mile means more tax, not less; why would that trigger an audit?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I've read a lot on this forum about drivers that say the do over a dollar per mile, I don't come close to that and in fact don't think it's possible when Uber is(in my market ) paying us just 75 cents a mile and 10 cents per minute
> 
> This number ($/mile) is the single metric that I use to judge my success Most days I'm in the 60 cents to 80 cents range. Over the yeat2018 I averaged 70 cents per mile over 70000 miles
> And that includes an xl ride once in a while and tips and Those are total miles from the time I leave my home in the morning until I return home
> ...


Is your per mile rate based on what rider pays or what your pay is after Uber fees? I calculate mine on what my net pay is after Uber fees. I have been working on reducing my dead miles as well and so far this year it has increased my per mile rate by 2¢. Does not sound like much but with 9808 miles racked up so far it is $196.16. Those pennies add up. Unfortunately with the recent gas rate hikes so is my fuel bill. We have seen 30¢ per gallon in the last week.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I've read a lot on this forum about drivers that say the do over a dollar per mile, I don't come close to that and in fact don't think it's possible when Uber is(in my market ) paying us just 75 cents a mile and 10 cents per minute
> 
> This number ($/mile) is the single metric that I use to judge my success Most days I'm in the 60 cents to 80 cents range. Over the yeat2018 I averaged 70 cents per mile over 70000 miles
> And that includes an xl ride once in a while and tips and Those are total miles from the time I leave my home in the morning until I return home
> ...


Agree with everything you said.

A big factor for folks in Boston are the quests and occasional surge. We are getting $0.66/mi.

Many rides are in the 10 - 25 minute range with low mileage. These factors can skew the numbers dramatically. Earning $2/mi is frequently possible but the hourly earnings are diluted by the traffic variable.

Also, positioning is much easier in a city than the gulf coast. I find that gulf coast traffic is often heavy, but people understand or obey the traffic laws much more. I don't doubt the traffic cam experiment helped change behaviors of the loacals.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Is your per mile rate based on what rider pays or what your pay is after Uber fees? I calculate mine on what my net pay is after Uber fees. I have been working on reducing my dead miles as well and so far this year it has increased my per mile rate by 2¢. Does not sound like much but with 9808 miles racked up so far it is $196.16. Those pennies add up. Unfortunately with the recent gas rate hikes so is my fuel bill. We have seen 30¢ per gallon in the last week.


The number I use is what I'm paid plus tips

For me a 2 cent increase would add up to $1400/ yr



Diamondraider said:


> Agree with everything you said.
> 
> A big factor for folks in Boston are the quests and occasional surge. We are getting $0.66/mi.
> 
> ...


I drive from early morning to mid afternoon most days and don't see much in the way of quests and surges here. When I do see a surge it's usually in a really congested area, like Ft Myers Beach or Sanibel Island.during Spring Beeak. Where it sometimes take an hour to travel 1 mile

I don't know that traffic cams have changed anything. And I don't think anything will change on the roads unless we cap the number of old people that still drive here

I'm not sure if I find it easy or hard to position. After I drop a passenger I start driving to my closest favorite spot. I might never get there because I get a ride that takes me out of that area

The hardest decisions I make each day is whether or not to wait at the airport. If I think I can get out in 90 min or less I wait, if not I head south 30 miles to get a ride to the airport


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

> I always have the app on when I have my miles tracker on as well but how would the IRS know if you have it on or not? In theory could you not just track miles without the app on and claim those miles?


This.

If you are using your car for business, then ALL miles accumulated while pursuing that business are deductible - not just those when you have a paying customer in the car. Would you be driving around otherwise? No. So if I leave the house with the app on, I'm counting that as business miles. Uber's calculation of my "on-app" miles is bogus and not accurate. It only seems to calculate miles-with-passenger.

In May of 2018 I started ride-sharing. During that time I did 16,500 total miles. 13,020 (79%) of them were in pursuit of my business (and yes, I kept records). (Uber says I only did 11,313 "on-app" miles. Feh.) After all the Uber fees, I made $9,973. My IRS mileage deduction is $0.545, so that gives me a deduction of $7,095. My total tax liability for the year is zero.

You might notice that my revenue-per-mile is only $0.765. Not great, but livable.

People might argue with me. Hell, the IRS might ague! But even if they used Uber's on-app mileage, so what? There's just not a whole lot of money to go after.

My thinking is that as understaffed as the IRS always claims to be...and with as many Uber/Lyft drivers out there as there are, the IRS will be overwhelmed if they try to audit us. Yes, some drivers will get zapped. But I believe that with the backlog of audits the IRS is currently working through, they're not going to pay much attention to us small-fry.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> This.
> 
> If you are using your car for business, then ALL miles accumulated while pursuing that business are deductible - not just those when you have a paying customer in the car. Would you be driving around otherwise? No. So if I leave the house with the app on, I'm counting that as business miles. Uber's calculation of my "on-app" miles is bogus and not accurate. It only seems to calculate miles-with-passenger.
> 
> ...


There's always a chance of an audit, those odds go up with Schedule C filing. You quoted me but did not really address my question. And that was what if a driver simply tracked miles as business miles as he drove to the store or wherever without the Uber app ever being turned on how would the IRS know that those were not business miles? As I said I always have the app on, even when I have no intention of accepting a ride, just to make the business miles "legit" (sort of).


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

The only thing the IRS could do is to ask you for ubers online mileage to match to what you say you have. Or drop off and pick up times and addresses for each pax I hope you have also been recording that. if they wanted too.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> The only thing the IRS could do is to ask you for ubers online mileage to match to what you say you have. Or drop off and pick up times and addresses for each pax I hope you have also been recording that. if they wanted too.


Yes I have been recording each ride although I admit to missing a few and just letting the app continue to clock the miles. I highly doubt they will go so in depth that they will look to see that each and every drive was recorded accurately but there's always that chance I guess.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Yes I have been recording each ride although I admit to missing a few and just letting the app continue to clock the miles. I highly doubt they will go so in depth that they will look to see that each and every drive was recorded accurately but there's always that chance I guess.


Everyone makes occasional mistakes, a good faith effort will suffice in most audits.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I've read a lot on this forum about drivers that say the do over a dollar per mile, I don't come close to that and in fact don't think it's possible when Uber is(in my market ) paying us just 75 cents a mile and 10 cents per minute


It's market dependent, but very doable depending on local rates. (our current rate is $1.07 base + $1.11 /mile + $0.1875 /min)


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I've read a lot on this forum about drivers that say the do over a dollar per mile, I don't come close to that and in fact don't think it's possible when Uber is(in my market ) paying us just 75 cents a mile and 10 cents per minute
> 
> This number ($/mile) is the single metric that I use to judge my success Most days I'm in the 60 cents to 80 cents range. Over the yeat2018 I averaged 70 cents per mile over 70000 miles
> And that includes an xl ride once in a while and tips and Those are total miles from the time I leave my home in the morning until I return home


We are in the exact same market, but I only to Uber X versus you doing XL. My driving patterns mimic yours except for the fact I do airport drops but never airport pickups. I drove 4 months in 2018 and averaged $0.52 per total miles driven. Having learned a bit and become wiser about our market, this year to date I am averaging $0.59 per total miles driven. (This includes tips).

I think it is a mistake to focus solely on revenue per mile driven, however. Perhaps a better metric is profit $ per hour of driving. If I am out Ubering for 8 hours, for example, I would prefer to drive 240 miles and bring home $120 in profits ($0.50 per mile) after direct cost, rather than just $100 in profit driving only 167 miles ($0.60 per mile). This is like saying $15 per hour profit rather than $12.50 per hour profit. If the $0.10 per mile savings difference costs me 20 bucks, it has hurt me rather than helped me.

I agree with your numbers otherwise. Our market is essentially capped at $0.85 per mile and that assumes absolutely zero dead miles - a logical impossibility.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> Yes I have been recording each ride although I admit to missing a few and just letting the app continue to clock the miles. I highly doubt they will go so in depth that they will look to see that each and every drive was recorded accurately but there's always that chance I guess.


I have tried two different mileage tracker apps. Both have recorded significantly FEWER miles than my odometer reading would indicate. For example, Mile IQ recorded 79 miles this morning, but in actuality I drove a tad over 86 miles according to my odometer. Be sure to track odometer miles as a cross check to your mileage app miles.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Everyone makes occasional mistakes, a good faith effort will suffice in most audits.


Yeah that's what I figured. Thanks



Tarvus said:


> I have tried two different mileage tracker apps. Both have recorded significantly FEWER miles than my odometer reading would indicate. For example, Mile IQ recorded 79 miles this morning, but in actuality I drove a tad over 86 miles according to my odometer. Be sure to track odometer miles as a cross check to your mileage app miles.


That's weird, I use Miles IQ for my work miles and have not had that problem. I have 2 issues with using it for Uber. First it will not allow you to manually stop and start it to record each ride, which I want to do to be safe. Next its a pay app with a yearly renewal. . Stride is free and you can record each ride.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I use trip log at the end of the day it always has 1 to 3 more miles than my odometer. And it has manual mode so you can start and stop after each stop. Plus a lot more. Try it free for 30 days


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Tarvus said:


> We are in the exact same market, but I only to Uber X versus you doing XL. My driving patterns mimic yours except for the fact I do airport drops but never airport pickups. I drove 4 months in 2018 and averaged $0.52 per total miles driven. Having learned a bit and become wiser about our market, this year to date I am averaging $0.59 per total miles driven. (This includes tips).
> 
> I think it is a mistake to focus solely on revenue per mile driven, however. Perhaps a better metric is profit $ per hour of driving. If I am out Ubering for 8 hours, for example, I would prefer to drive 240 miles and bring home $120 in profits ($0.50 per mile) after direct cost, rather than just $100 in profit driving only 167 miles ($0.60 per mile). This is like saying $15 per hour profit rather than $12.50 per hour profit. If the $0.10 per mile savings difference costs me 20 bucks, it has hurt me rather than helped me.
> 
> I agree with your numbers otherwise. Our market is essentially capped at $0.85 per mile and that assumes absolutely zero dead miles - a logical impossibility.


Dollars per hour is not important to me. I have a dollars per week goal and work toward that. Typically at $200-$250 I head home whatever the hours

I put the emphasis on $/mile rather than dollars per hour because my expenses are mileage dependent not time dependent

Having said that I do keep track of time or I have since the first of the year. I calculate the ratio of paid time to total time. This as a measure of efficiency. In the 12 weeks since the first of the year ratio is in a range of .35 to .42. So I have a paying customer in the car about 40% of the time. Or put another way I'm not productive 60% of the time. This utilization rate is what they are using in New York to arrive at a $/hour "wage".

I also keep track of my paid miles to total miles. I'm driving with a customer in the car about 55% of the time

So as I see im pretty inefficient or looking at it from another angle. Lots of room for improvement

I wait at the airport for three reasons 1) I need a nap 2) there are no dead miles (so no expenses) when I'm parked 3) every Uber ride out of the airport is a potential private customer.

And private rides is what I'm doing to make more money with less miles and less time. So far this year I've done $3400 in private rides (20%)


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Dollars per hour is not important to me. I have a dollars per week goal and work toward that. Typically at $200-$250 I head home whatever the hours
> 
> I put the emphasis on $/mile rather than dollars per hour because my expenses are mileage dependent not time dependent
> 
> ...


How exactly do you do your private rides? And does the ride share insurance through our auto carrier cover you in case of an accident? Mine on my Erie policy is called "commercial" even though my rates did not go up. I learned yesterday when I called my broker that they will cover me in the event that I unintentionally pick up an under age rider and Uber/Lyft insurance will not cover an accident. But it is not the same type of commercial insurance carried by an independent limo driver. So I'm not certain it would cover me for private rides.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Dollars per hour is not important to me. I have a dollars per week goal and work toward that. Typically at $200-$250 I head home whatever the hours
> 
> I put the emphasis on $/mile rather than dollars per hour because my expenses are mileage dependent not time dependent
> 
> ...


I may start looking at your time efficiency ratio metric myself. Thanks for the idea.
You are well on your way to covering the cost of your commercial insurance with private rides already it seems. By mid year you should have it paid off. Congrats on that!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> How exactly do you do your private rides? And does the ride share insurance through our auto carrier cover you in case of an accident? Mine on my Erie policy is called "commercial" even though my rates did not go up. I learned yesterday when I called my broker that they will cover me in the event that I unintentionally pick up an under age rider and Uber/Lyft insurance will not cover an accident. But it is not the same type of commercial insurance carried by an independent limo driver. So I'm not certain it would cover me for private rides.


I bought commercial insurance (liability only) and I have the Lee County Florida vehicle for hire permit and the RSW (Ft Myers) airport Pre Arranged vehicle for hire permit.

The insurance is a pre requisite for the permits. It would have been $4500 except that I had a fender bender accident 18 months ago. I paid $5400 for the year so it should go down next year

Although the county permit allows it, I can't accept street hails per my insurance. And the airport permit is for pre arranged rides only

As to how I do this, I consider the customers referred to me by Uber and Lyft as potential customers of RonRides.biz LLC


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Scottherock said:


> This was my first full year doing this. I grossed rounded $35,000 and Im claiming 44,000 miles. That is right at 80 cents a mile. My accountant says he wouldnt claim that much for fear of an audit. What are your guys experience or what have you heard? I can show a progression of getting more efficient and towards the end of the year I had several months where gross was more than miles driven.


You should use an accountant that understands the business.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> It's market dependent, but very doable depending on local rates. (our current rate is $1.07 base + $1.11 /mile + $0.1875 /min)


Other markets require you to have 1.5 paid miles per every mile driven in order to hit $1.00 per mile


----------

